# Can anyone tell me what these items are called and what they would be used for?



## Buickgsman (Oct 17, 2013)

I picked up a small milling machine tonight and these collet holders came with it.  I'm wondering what the point of them might be?  Do they have a name I could research?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## R_Audano (Oct 17, 2013)

They are 5C collet blocks.  very simple way to grip round stock to cut squares, flats, or hex using the milling machine vise.


----------



## Buickgsman (Oct 17, 2013)

So that in itself sounds like a good score!  I see their purpose now that you edumacated me.  Thanks!  

Bob


----------



## tripletap3 (Oct 17, 2013)

5C collet blocks are very usefull. http://www.home-machine-shop.com/products/products-5c-block-chucks.htm


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 17, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> 5C collet blocks are very usefull. http://www.home-machine-shop.com/products/products-5c-block-chucks.htm



I have used them before. Very good if you need to drill holes or mill flats on a round shaft. They are faster than a dividing head.  They usually are stored in a wooden box.


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 3, 2013)

Buickgsman said:


> So that in itself sounds like a good score!  I see their purpose now that you edumacated me.  Thanks!
> 
> Bob



From your photo they are quick release too. Clean the rust off gently and rub a little oil on them they should last you a lifetime.  Nice Score


----------



## george wilson (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup,them is good yarbs for making quick square or hex shapes.

If you had some round shaped ones,you could grip round stock in them and make round parts---but wait!!----forget it!!!


----------

